# Zombie makeup ideas?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, 

My 12 year old has great costume ideas. She's game for anything. Last year - she was Carrie.

This year she wants to be a devil or a zombie.

My wife loves The Walking Dead - so I am trying to influence my daughters decision! (ssshhhh! Don't tell!)

Without getting really complex and keeping it fairly simple (but effective) - doe's anyone have links to sites/tuts/inspiration that you really like the zombie make-up?

I really appreciate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are a few threads to start with:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33589&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37420&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36913&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33318&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29309&highlight=zombie+makeup


----------

